# Creating packages from installed software



## gpatrick (Feb 21, 2016)

Before you could use

```
pkg_create -Rb <package>
```

1)  Are the pkg_* utilities still available since the move to pkgng?  
2)  If the pkg_* tools are there, do they still work with pkgng?
3)  If they are not there, or don't work, how to create an installable package from and install pkgng package?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 21, 2016)

pkg-create(8)


----------

